# Let's talk about Peja



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

There's talk on the Sac boards that Peja Stojakovic is going to be traded this season and additionally there is a rumor from a certain greek bulls fan that Peja has recently demanded a trade to the Bulls.

Stay in your seat. This of course may all be hogwash, but for a moment, let's talk about the possibility of getting Peja. IMO, Peja is overpaid as he's not much more than a one-dimensional scorer. He doesn't pass as much as me could, and he often fails to deliver in the clutch. 

Could he, however, help the Bulls though? He'd stunt the growth of what some of us consider a future all-star in Luol Deng, but he's the type that can be valuble to a _great_ (not just good) team if surrounded by the right players. Have the Kings simply misused him? After all, he's played along the likes of the defensive-minded Doug Christe, top-5 point guard Mike Bibby, stat-hound PF Chris Webber, and Top 3 center Brad Miller. If Sac can't do it, then how can the Bulls?

Some intangibles could increase since the Bulls apparently look appealing to Peja, as does his former coach Scott Skiles. I believe that Peja, due partially to his _flaws_ as a player, should still do what he does today 6 years from now.

If an offer comes Pax's way, should he bite?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Problem is that Peja is a one-dimensional player at a position where we are loaded. It only be interested if we could absolutly steal him from the Kings.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Problem is that Peja is a one-dimensional player at a position where we are loaded. It only be interested if we could absolutly steal him from the Kings.


The only way that is going to happen is as a free agent.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> I believe that Peja, due partially to his _flaws_ as a player, should still do what he does today 6 years from now.


I don't know. Is he already declining? His shooting percentage dropped last year. 

I don't think he is the guy.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

On second thought. Deng did play some 2 in the last game. So if Reinsdorf is will to go far into lux tax land in the future, I would probably be for Peja as a FA if has a nice year this year.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

johnston797 said:


> I don't know. Is he already declining? His shooting percentage dropped last year.
> 
> I don't think he is the guy.


I don't think he is declining rather he is getting a lot more attention from other defenses. The team isn't as good as it once was and people are being able to lock down on him more.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I would trade Deng (So called future All-Star) and the Knicks first rounder for the best PF/C we could get. Then sign Peja and stick with Nocioni as our reserve SF. At the same time, I dont see that many viable and attractive options for that former potential trade. 

This being said, we dont need to get Peja. We are OK with Deng/Noc/TT, but since Peja seems to have Chicago at the top of his wish-list, it could be a good opportunity to add some talent via trade.

I think we could keep piling talent (stick to this core + add draft picks) and dont get anywhere near the Larry O'Brien trophy. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Skiles has been known to run some unconventional lineups, without regard to who on the floor fits what traditional role/position.

If he could field a workable lineup that puts Peja and Luol on the floor at the same time, it could be interesting.

Of course, it all comes down to getting Peja at what price...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The problem with a Peja trade is we really don't have anybody to trade him for. Only Thomas comes to mind and he makes nearly double what Peja does. Additional salaries would have to be added on the Kings side of things and I just don't see anybody there that (1) the Kings would get rid of _including_ Peja and (2) that Pax would seem to want. The only guys that look to fit in a trade with Tim Thomas would be Kenny Thomas (bad contract) or Abdur-Rahim (good contract - too much for sac to give up). If I'm understanding things correctly, there aren't many Bulls players that can be traded this year - at least without their consent or they can't be moved with other players. I wouldn't give up any of our core (Hinrich, Chandler, Deng, Gordon or Duhon) and I can't see the Kings accepting anything less than part of our core. I'd do something like Pike/Noce and the higher of our two firsts. I think the salaries are close enough. I just don't think that would be near enough from the Kings standpoint.

If Peja wants out bad enough, he can opt out of his contract at the end of the year and we can get him as a FA in the summer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I have thought for the past two years that Peja is the guy Paxson is after. As long as we keep Gordon, I think he can help the team. 

Some of you may question the fact that he does not deliver, that may be true, but having Ben and Paja on the court at the same time during crunch time will really stretch the defense of the opposing teams. We are one player away from being a serious team. Can Paja be that one player? 

I am concerend over the fact that his shooting pct has dropped the last two years. He is shooting 51% in threes right now. 

Another concern is we would have to trade Deng if Peja was brought in. But thats the things a team does to try and make themselves better in the short run. 

A further concern is we need a big right now. Even more than Peja. I cannot see John getting us a big and Peja at the same time, unless the big comes in the draft!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> There's talk on the Sac boards that Peja Stojakovic is going to be traded this season and additionally there is a rumor from a certain greek bulls fan that Peja has recently demanded a trade to the Bulls.
> 
> Stay in your seat. This of course may all be hogwash, but for a moment, let's talk about the possibility of getting Peja. IMO, Peja is overpaid as he's not much more than a one-dimensional scorer. He doesn't pass as much as me could, and he often fails to deliver in the clutch.
> 
> ...


What's the advantage of trading for Peja this year? To increase our odds of making the playoffs and then advancing in the playoffs? 

I see no way Peja accepts his player option this offseason. Therefore, he's going to be an unrestricted free agent, and it would seem there is some mutual interest. I'm sure the Kings would ask for something of value in a trade. Why not wait and sign him if he's our guy and have to give up nothing but a chunk of cap space?

The only real reason I see for going after Peja this year would be if we also wanted to make a push for another max salary superstar at trading deadline with Thomas' expiring contract along with a first rounder and one of our young players. Having Peja's Bird Rights, that way we could acquire two stars as opposed to one. Otherwise, we should wait.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> What's the advantage of trading for Peja this year? To increase our odds of making the playoffs and then advancing in the playoffs?
> 
> I see no way Peja accepts his player option this offseason. Therefore, he's going to be an unrestricted free agent, and it would seem there is some mutual interest. I'm sure the Kings would ask for something of value in a trade. Why not wait and sign him if he's our guy and have to give up nothing but a chunk of cap space?
> 
> The only real reason I see for going after Peja this year would be if we also wanted to make a push for another max salary superstar at trading deadline with Thomas' expiring contract along with a first rounder and one of our young players. Having Peja's Bird Rights, that way we could acquire two stars as opposed to one. Otherwise, we should wait.


The reason the Bulls might want to go after Peja now is, he could be traded to a differant team this season if the Bulls don't go after him. If a trade like that were to go down, Peja could sign a new contract with the new team. I doubt the Kings are going to let him walk away for nothing if they aren't even winning much this season. If they aren't in the playoff race, there is no reason for them to risk losing Peja for nothing.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

i would trade nocioni and our 1st rounder for peja and that's it


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I think Peja could fit. Nocioni would be the odd man out, but I also don't consider Nocioni a big part of the team's long term plans. Peja has played a fair amount at the 4 before (he started there a few years ago when Webber was injured), and we can always play Deng at the 2 in stretches. Like TB#1 said, Skiles is creative enough to make it work well. 

I don't care how many times he's "choked" (which is very overblown, IMO). The guy has the purest shot in the entire league, he's can put the ball on the floor, and will drop 20 a game in his sleep. That will undoubtedly have a big impact on the team, no doubt.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

yodurk said:


> That will *undoubtedly* have a big impact on the team, *no doubt.*


It's OK to have doubts. :biggrin:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> I don't know. Is he already declining? His shooting percentage dropped last year.
> 
> I don't think he is the guy.


Who _*is*_ the guy?

I don't see much value in trading for him, but assuming he becomes a FA I don't see any obviously better targets. I mean, I don't think he's a superstar, but he's a good player and somewhat overpaying for a good player is about the best we should expect. And having him makes it easier to trade someone else for a star if it comes to that.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> The only real reason I see for going after Peja this year would be if we also wanted to make a push for another max salary superstar at trading deadline with Thomas' expiring contract along with a first rounder and one of our young players. Having Peja's Bird Rights, that way we could acquire two stars as opposed to one. Otherwise, we should wait.


Didn't think of it that way. I think he'd be a nice pickup, definitely would take away alot of the attention that gets put on our guards.

Just curious on what big guy we could go after with the likes of Deng, TT and a draft pick (and possibly Sweets/Songalia). I'd love to get KG, but i doubt that'll ever happen.
Other than Al Harrington (and he'd be via FA), the only bigs taht i can see being acquired would be Boozer or Wilcox.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I'd do Tim Thomas and Malik Allen for Peja and Brian Skinner and toss in the rights to the Knicks draft pick - probably high lottery 

They effectively deal a long term contract in Skinner and say a top 6 ot 7 lottery pick for Peja 

I think that's reasonable


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Machinehead said:


> I'd do Tim Thomas and Malik Allen for Peja and Brian Skinner and toss in the rights to the Knicks draft pick - probably high lottery
> 
> They effectively deal a long term contract in Skinner and say a top 6 ot 7 lottery pick for Peja
> 
> I think that's reasonable


You want to use our cap space and potential lottery pick on Brian Skinner? 

We can just sign Peja in the offseason without having to give up anything. 

Knicks pick (if lottery) > Skinner


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

SALO said:


> You want to use our cap space and potential lottery pick on Brian Skinner?
> 
> We can just sign Peja in the offseason without having to give up anything.
> 
> Knicks pick (if lottery) > Skinner


Yes

In the absence of decent big men available 

I'd rather have Brian Skinner as a back up defensive big at $5M rather than pay Pryz $8M + or Nazr the same amount of dough 

I really think having another capable defensive big like Skinner gives much better defensiove freedom to Chandler who can take greater chances

Plus ... your assuming we just sign Peja like that 

If we acquire him now we have much greater leverage and the give up of the draft pick is very much about that 

We still retain ours where we take the best 2 available at in the middle of the first round


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

From what I have seen, Peja is an unbelievable shooter, maybe one of the all time greats, who is a liability on defense and is probably just heading toward the downside of his career. But someone alluded to my biggest problem with him - he really looks like a scared rabbit in crunch time. I'm not going to go look up the situation at this hour, but I believe it was a game 7 in the western conference finals the last year before Webber headed east... You all know the series I mean. The Mike Bibby one. I have never seen as good a shooter as Peja just be absolutely unable to even hit the rim. He was practically trembling. He looked like the guy with the yips in the Tiger Woods commercial. :eek8:

Then the other night I heard he has a terrible shooting percentage this year in the fourth quarter - like, abysmal, 20% or worse, that kind of thing. Not good. In the fourth quarter his defender should just look him in the eye and say... "You all right?.... You want to take a minute?" and I think he'd just melt into a puddle right there on the court.

I'm just saying, maybe he's not the most mentally strong guy from appearances. I'd still be happy to find a roster spot for him for the right price. In fact, I have a hunch Skiles' system might take some of the pressure of of him, especially if Ben turns out to be the creator we hope he can be. I mean really, isn't Peja the überPike?

But um, all things being equal, I'll still hope for KG. In fact, let's run Ben, Deng, Peja, KG and Chandler. Nobody could handle the ball... but it would be fun! :biggrin: Back to reality now...


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Yes
> 
> In the absence of decent big men available
> 
> ...


I don't understand how we would have any more "leverage" by trading for him now. Let's say we traded for Peja... he would still opt out of his contract at the end of the year and he would still become an unrestricted free agent. He could sign anywhere. 

But why would he choose to "re-sign" with us? Probably for the same reasons he would sign with us if we decided not to trade for him and just waited until he became a free agent. I don't want to give up the Knicks pick because IMO we don't have to. If Peja really wants to play for us he can opt out after the season and the Kings would have zero leverage to keep him. Peja doesn't need a sign-and-trade because we have enough money to sign him outright, and he's unrestricted so the Kings have no chance at matching.


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

I dont want to trade for Peja because its not worth giving up a lottery pick for someone who is going to be a f/a when we arent going to win the Championship this year. I wouldnt mind for us to go out and try signing him in the off-season... him and Gordon would be a great pair in the 4th... imagine if we took Reddick with our later pick... have all of those 3 on the court in the 4th lol.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

kamego said:


> The reason the Bulls might want to go after Peja now is, he could be traded to a differant team this season if the Bulls don't go after him. If a trade like that were to go down, Peja could sign a new contract with the new team. I doubt the Kings are going to let him walk away for nothing if they aren't even winning much this season. If they aren't in the playoff race, there is no reason for them to risk losing Peja for nothing.


I have a question on this. If Peja was traded to a new team, could he turn around and sign an extension with them before the end of the season (before the beginning of the '06 free agency period. I know the window to sign a new contract is closed for rookies heading to restricted free agency like Nene, but I don't know what the rule is with unrestricted vets.

Yes, the new team would obtain his Bird Rights anyhow, but they'd have to A) provide such a great situation for him that he preferred them over any other team, including the Bulls, and B) give him a sweetheart deal that paid him probably more than anyone else.

Peja still should be unrestricted next summer. I don't think it's worth the risk to lose picks or players to obtain him now unless the price is really low.

I do wonder how much the Bulls desire Peja and how much he wants to come play for us. If the mutual interest is in fact very high, maybe we should try to trade Deng/Noc and one or both of our first rounders and perhaps filler for a really exceptional shooting guard or big. Of course, if we do that, we still have to leave enough cap room to sign him next year.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I have a question on this. If Peja was traded to a new team, could he turn around and sign an extension with them before the end of the season (before the beginning of the '06 free agency period. I know the window to sign a new contract is closed for rookies heading to restricted free agency like Nene, but I don't know what the rule is with unrestricted vets.


From my knowledge, he can't sign an extension until FA hits. Otherwise other prospects like Ben Wallace would of already done so. I just wonder if anyone will do a Boozer this coming offseason.



> I don't think it's worth the risk to lose picks or players to obtain him now unless the price is really low.


Peja's mood changes with the tide, before he was really upset when Divac left, then was ok after a while. Now it just seems like he wants out, which is interesting, since Webber is gone. But i agree, i wouldn't bother trading for him unless the price is really low, but i wouldn't mind parting with a pic if it meant getting him, as most draft picks don't usually pan out anyways, and this upcomming draft doesn't seem as deep as last years.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Peja's been a boo of mine since some of my Serbian friends made me aware of him back in the mid 90's. I was working in Budapest at the time so there was a group of Serbs I used to ball with, including some ex-national team players. Good times.

I would love to have Peja on this team though I'm not sure he's the final piece. Having said that, I think his defense is underrated. He's not super quick laterally or athletic enough to stop players straight up. But, he's pretty crafty, plays smart team defense and doesn't give up on plays. In Skiles' defensive system, I think he would be fine. I remember one playoff series(last year I think), Peja made a stop on a last second isolation to preserve a Kings win. Then, I think the very next game he got burned on a similar isolation play. So he's hit and miss. 

We would also benefit from his extremely high basketball IQ and passing skills, especially with the motion offense that we often run. Also, Peja can create his own shot, contrary to what many believe. It's not in the same way Kobe or DWade creates. Rather, his release is so quick that he creates simply by getting a couple inches more separation from his defender. 

I would feel extremely uneasy giving up Deng or Gordan for Peja though. Maybe in the short run we would be better, but we need to get more athletic not less so. If we are talking about adding Peja to our core then I would be quite happy, as long as we are still able to add some bulk/athleticism to the frontline. Boy, if Sweets could develop into a consistent post threat that would sure help things aa bit. Then I don't think we need to hit a home run with a big. Just get a Skinner/Gadzuric type to add to the Sweets/Songaila/Chandler mix.

I guess I'm on the fence with this.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Skiles could make the lineup situation work. That would not be a problem. If what Machinehead recommended happended for instance,TT,Allen& pick for Peja,Skinner here is what we would have:

PG Duhon
PG/SG Hinrich
SG Gordon
SG/SF/PF Deng
SG/SF/PF Peja
SF/PF Nocioni
PF/C Songalia
PF/C Chandler
PF/C Skinner
PF/C Sweetney


That is 10 guys and a large array of lineup combinations. Skiles would have a blast with that. The development of Sweetney inside would be key to making it work but it is an alternative. Bottomline is Paxson will have a lot of options to consider and this is one of them.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

SALO said:


> I don't understand how we would have any more "leverage" by trading for him now. Let's say we traded for Peja... he would still opt out of his contract at the end of the year and he would still become an unrestricted free agent. He could sign anywhere.
> 
> But why would he choose to "re-sign" with us? Probably for the same reasons he would sign with us if we decided not to trade for him and just waited until he became a free agent. I don't want to give up the Knicks pick because IMO we don't have to. If Peja really wants to play for us he can opt out after the season and the Kings would have zero leverage to keep him. Peja doesn't need a sign-and-trade because we have enough money to sign him outright, and he's unrestricted so the Kings have no chance at matching.


Well the additional leverage we would have is the retention of his bird rights 

At the moment there is only a few teams that can sign Peja outright - The Kings ( because they currently hold his bird rights ) The Hawks , New Orleans / Oklahoma ,the Bobcats and us

If we give up a likely lottery pick now we basically take the option away from the Kings to sign and trade him anywhere for picks or pieces as we would now have that right in the event that we got to the end of the season and told Pax/Skiles .."Trade me I don't want to be here"

I think that is pretty unlikely with the young core/nucleus we have in place and the capacity to add more pieces and be a perennial competitor in the East for many years to come 

But I think its safe to say he would not be going to Charlotte,Oklahoma,or Atlanta

So it us or the Kings , and if its the Kings - he uses us to re-up and stays with them or they S and T him 

We're just in a better box seat to control our outcomes if we trade for him now and to get a defensive big back like Skinner that can be a longer term contributor for us rather than spend more money on lesser quality slim pickens (IMO) is worthwhile giving the rights to the likely lottery pick of the Knicks to make this happen 

Hell... as I mentioned in the Brad Miller thread... I would go for gold and throw our draft pick in, Darius Songaila and Luol Deng to get both Brad and Peja if they wanted to blow it up and start over


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Also let's get a bit of perspective here about the Knicks pick 

It's likely to fall into the back half of the lottery between say #7 to #14

So assuming we'd be sacrificing a big here ( because the other top prospects are either guards or small forwards who we don't need ) we would be sacrificing the opportunity of :

Shelden Williams 
Josh Boone 
Tiago Splitter

And one of these guys could still be available mid round 

If we commit to keeping Sweetney..Williams , whilst a nice player is not really for us and would be a wasted pick IMO 

Boone and Splitter are interesting ...but for a team that would likely be a 2nd round playoff team with the addition of Peja - vying to move up to the next level - you do it with the right type of vet supports to the nucleus that is already in place and not guys that could still be a couple of years away from making any kind of difference ( if at all )

That's why the additional leverage benefits of acquiring Peja - in addition to the positive move this creates in being more likely to take a step up to the 2nd round ( also with the addition of Skinner that adds much needed size , defense and experience at back up C/F ) is worth a lottery pick in the #7 to #14 range IMO

And if it means we lose Boone or Splitter in this space then so be it 

But Brian Skinner can give us more NOW to try and proceed and will likely be a more effective player for us over the next few years as we try and take further steps up the pecking order

We have someone now that over 20 minutes plus a game is a proven quantity that can add depth, size and defense to our frontline with around 7 and 8 and active shotblocking and steal capacity with his physical man on man defense

I'd take that and do the deal and not bat an eyelid


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

We'd be more than a few years away from being a proper contender, I'd rather take the risk on a big in the draft than having an overpaid backup in Brian Skinner, who wouldn't really be a contributor when that time came. I'd think we'd be more better off going after Al Harrington or even Nene than being stuck with Skinner. 
One thing, i did like your idea in the other thread, try and target Brad and Peja together.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

See I don't think Brian Skinner is overpaid ..maybe marginally but I think he's probably worth around $4M a year when you consider what Jerome James got paid and Adonal Foyle etc etc 

Based on recent big man purchases over the last two seasons and strictly on this comparative analysis when you consider he gives you say 8 and 8 and hard nosed defense with steal and shotblocking capacity in a rugged physical style ... I think between $4M to $5M is fair enough

He turns 30 when his contract is up and is probably good for another 4 or 5 years on a contract ranging between $3M to $4M per

I think the " we won't be a contender for another 3 years" is a bit of a chicken and egg argument

In that to get to be a contender we have to go through stages of progression - and IMO we are more likely to get through those stages of progression with the nucleus we already have in place rather than staying young and diluting the necessary requirement pool of experience 

Which is why we need quality vets at reasonable cost that can contribute roles for team need

Skinner is a guy that IMO fits a requirement and would fit very well with Othella Harrington and Darius Songaila in the 2nd unit ... leaving Sweetney to match up with Chandler in the 1st unit 

3 younger bigs out of 5 in the rotation making their way in the league..I don't particularly want to get younger and greener


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Another name we could be talking about sooner rather than later would be Ray Allen.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

For some reason I can't enter the DH article - so I'll link it from Hoopshype rumors 

Peja is rumored to want a trade to the Bulls or sign as a fa.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Why buy the cow when we can get the milk for free?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Mike, I agree for the most part -- except for the possibility that if he gets traded elsewhere, we may not have as good a shot at getting the cow at all.

I guess it all depends on Peja, and whether its true that he dreams of comeing here and playing for the Bulls.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/37929/20051114/peja_still_interested_in_chicago/

From today's Daily Herald:

_ "Rumors persist that Sacramento’s Peja Stojakovic wants a trade to the Bulls or is hoping to sign here as a free agent next summer. But Deng’s upside makes acquiring another small forward a difficult call.

The biggest question right now is the revolving door at power forward. Michael Sweetney (9.8 points) has been an effective scorer, but coach Scott Skiles hasn’t played him more than 25 minutes in any game."
_


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think Deng and Peja would compliment each other in the starting rotation.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I think Deng and Peja would compliment each other in the starting rotation.


i'm pretty sure duhon and hinrich are gonna start REGARDLESS of who gets traded here...

I don't thiink pax is gonna wanna put deng on the bench for peja either...

more than likely, peja's not coming here...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

If we sign Peja, we're effectively using a similar mold as the Sonics used to win last year. We'd be uber-talented on the perimeter, and then we rely on blue-collar big men to rebound and play defense. We already have Sweetney and Chandler who fit this role. Throw some money at unrestricted free agents like Reggie Evans and Pryzbilla, if we have the cap room. Or we can use our draft picks to draft, or trade up for, Sheldon Williams. Or Josh Boone. Both would fit here.

Here's 2 possible line-ups if we go the Peja route:

PG - Hinrich, Duhon
SG - Gordon, Basden
SF - Peja, Deng, Nocioni
PF - Chandler, Sweetney
C - Przybilla, Sheldon/Boone

PG - Hinrich, Duhon
SG - Gordon, Basden
SF - Peja, Deng, Nocioni
PG - Evans, Sweetney
C - Chandler, Sheldon/Boone

Either way, we've shored up the rebounding woes. And we're getting about 60-70 ppg from our perimeter guys. I'd go for it.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

yodurk said:


> If we sign Peja, we're effectively using a similar mold as the Sonics used to win last year. We'd be uber-talented on the perimeter, and then we rely on blue-collar big men to rebound and play defense. We already have Sweetney and Chandler who fit this role. Throw some money at unrestricted free agents like Reggie Evans and Pryzbilla, if we have the cap room. Or we can use our draft picks to draft, or trade up for, Sheldon Williams. Or Josh Boone. Both would fit here.
> 
> Here's 2 possible line-ups if we go the Peja route:
> 
> ...



I won't lie, having peja would DEFININTELY make us dangerous.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

I think it would be dumb to not consider signing (or trading for) Peja just because we have Deng here, who is a solid player with potential while Peja is one of the premiere offensive players on the league with vast experience (Playoffs, international game, etc). And we are talking about a guy (Peja) that wants to come here, so if Im Pax Im all over this guy.

You can still play Deng 30 minutes (if that is considered a "must" for the Bulls in order to win, which isnt true).


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Mikedc said:


> Why buy the cow when we can get the milk for free?


I think the better question is if we already have the milk? Maybe I'm in the minority, but I see too many similarities between Peja and Jalen Rose. Hence, my skepticism.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Peja would not need to be clutch at the end of games b/c we got Benny!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> What's the advantage of trading for Peja this year? To increase our odds of making the playoffs and then advancing in the playoffs?
> 
> I see no way Peja accepts his player option this offseason. Therefore, he's going to be an unrestricted free agent, and it would seem there is some mutual interest. I'm sure the Kings would ask for something of value in a trade. Why not wait and sign him if he's our guy and have to give up nothing but a chunk of cap space?
> 
> The only real reason I see for going after Peja this year would be if we also wanted to make a push for another max salary superstar at trading deadline with Thomas' expiring contract along with a first rounder and one of our young players. Having Peja's Bird Rights, that way we could acquire two stars as opposed to one. Otherwise, we should wait.



Bingo. If Peja really wants to come here as badly as rumored, then it shouldn't be necessary to gie away valuable pieces just to get him half a season earlier.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

I wonder if he can turn into a Kukoc style of player and play the 4 if needed. Plus you wouldn't have to worry about him disappearing in the 4th when you have Gordon.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> I think the better question is if we already have the milk? Maybe I'm in the minority, but I see too many similarities between Peja and Jalen Rose. Hence, my skepticism.


There are two critical differences between Peja and Rose.

1. Peja is a FAR more talented shooter; arguably the purest shot in the NBA, while Rose has been anywhere from average to good (but never outstanding).

2. Peja does not have a instrinsic desire to play point guard and dribble the ball around for 15 seconds every possession down the floor. The only times Peja puts the ball on the floor are when he's trying to create a shot, which he can do quite well. And he doesn't need more than a second or two to make his move.

And as someone else alluded to, Peja actually does put effort into the defensive end most of the time (which Rose rarely does). Peja's downfall is that he's not quick laterally, but I'd rather see a guy put effort in than to just not try.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

peja is a good player , but i think he is fading 

the most i'd be willing to give up is chapu , harrington (possibly songalia ) and a 1st rounder.

he is not worth all that much to the bulls really , a year from now i am pretty sure he wouldn't even be my pick to start ahead of deng.

aquiring slowing 30ish one dimensional perimeter free agents has a bad hisory of backfiring especially since it come with the knowledge that this will probably be the year to go get someone.

my preference is they get a good big even a damaged one like nene


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Peja is 28, usually thats when a player hits his prime. 

Count me on the sign Peja bandwagon.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> Peja is 28, usually thats when a player hits his prime.
> 
> Count me on the sign Peja bandwagon.



for someone hitting his prime he has a funny way of showing it.

.480 fg% 2 seasons ago and at least .481 the previous 2 seasons 

.447 last season

.427 right now. 

he is no longer an elite 3 , he is fading scoringwise , he is fading on the boards, and he he was never good defensively, i am not saying dont take him , but if he isn't a steal , let him pass , because 28 or not he is declining as a player.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

yodurk said:


> There are two critical differences between Peja and Rose.
> 
> 1. Peja is a FAR more talented shooter; arguably the purest shot in the NBA, while Rose has been anywhere from average to good (but never outstanding).
> 
> ...


nice post. the Jalen similarity also ends when you consider that this Bulls team is already accustomed to having (some) success and won't be relying on Peja to be the centerpiece of the team. Peja's not that kind of player, IMO, though he can carry a team when he's really feeling it. On the Bulls he'd be doing what he does best - moving without the ball and shooting when open. He wouldn't be the guy who the whole offense runs through the way Rose was for a while.

I'm just not crazy about anything that might slow down Deng's development...can both guys get 30-35 minutes per game without being at a huge disadvantage on defense? I'm not sure about that. Deng may or may not be able to guard SGs, some of which have a quickness edge on him, all or most of the time. We know Peja can't - he's not exactly a stopper no matter who he's guarding.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Id pass on Peja Im much rather the Bulls go after a quality big to plug the middle if hes only there to play a role.There is no doubt Peja can shoot but hes best playing robin hes no batman but we already have 2 maybe 3 guys who could play robin .

Id wait and allow the Raps to lose a few more games and then try and scoop up Bosh .I think that if he loses a ton of games this year he would wait and hit fa before considering rather than resign with them.Heck maybe even Kaman.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

TRUTHHURTS said:


> Id wait and allow the Raps to lose a few more games and then try and scoop up Bosh .I think that if he loses a ton of games this year he would wait and hit fa before considering rather than resign with them.Heck maybe even Kaman.


Bosh on the Bulls? Now THAT is a nice dream. I'd give up a pretty nice package to bring him here. With Toronto tanking and Charlie V. looking decent, it's not completely outlandish to think about, but I think they'd have to be almost positive they'll lose Bosh before they think about trading him.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> for someone hitting his prime he has a funny way of showing it.
> 
> .480 fg% 2 seasons ago and at least .481 the previous 2 seasons
> 
> ...


I dont know if Peja is hitting his prime, but bringing the age argument for Peja doesnt make any sense. 

And the guy wants clearly out from Sacramento, who knows how he would produce being in Chicago, playing for Skiles and being the first option? 

Bottomline...it cant hurt. If we gave Chandler the moon for 7 points and 5 rebounds per game, we can invest on Peja and expect different results.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> I dont know if Peja is hitting his prime, but bringing the age argument for Peja doesnt make any sense.
> 
> And the guy wants clearly out from Sacramento, who knows how he would produce being in Chicago, playing for Skiles and being the first option?
> 
> Bottomline...it cant hurt. If we gave Chandler the moon for 7 points and 5 rebounds per game, we can invest on Peja and expect different results.


sure we can get him but its a small move in the scheme of things a nice move but not nearly the impact some are claiming it to be.

the bulls are fine on the perimeter out of kirk, duhon, deng, nocioni and gordon, they need big men aquiring someone who avg. 4 rebounds in 38 minutes doesn't make the team much better no matter how good a shooter he is. the team needs size, defenders and scoring on the inside to make the next step...its not like peja is such a good player he makes deng and nocioni irrelevant , he's no t-mac, LBJ or kobe, so the rest of the team matters. in fact i think in 2 years deng is a better player...and i'm not sure it will take the full 2 either.

is it worth shelling out 8-11 mil. next season out of that vaunted cap space next summer for a player that addresses none of the teams weakness, in fact makes them a lil' worse.

and are you somehow speculating that peja is playing worse because he wants be elsewhere , thats a pretty poor reason to miss a jumpshot.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja's agent denies story of trade request 



> "My first reaction was, "What the (...) is going on?" Bauman said.
> 
> "So I called Peja and wanted to find out if anything had happened in the last 24 hours since we'd talked."
> 
> ...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

That may be true peja vu but rumor has it what he is saying in US is much different than what he is allegedly saying in his homeland. 

We shall see. 

As for Bosh?? Now there's an idea; however, I do not see Toronto trading him.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Yup, thats true Truebluefan. Moreover, it isnt like he has 2+ years remaining on his current deal and wants out ASAP. If he wants to leave, he can do so in less than 6 months. And obviously you dont want to grow certain reputation (negative) around the league. 

Other than this, I see people saying Nocioni is a very limited role player (15 minutes per night tops) and then when you bring the Peja argument they argue that with Nocioni there (plus Deng) there isnt space for him. So? One thing or the other, people!

Acquiring Peja gives us more pieces, as far as the team goes and also what Paxson can offer in any trade. And since there isnt any reliable C/PF in the next FA crop, we can go the trade route with one of our SFs + Draft picks....and we can take a not so good contract as well.


----------

